# Just got home from the doctor



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2007)

I lost 25 pounds!!!!!!!!!

And my Blood sugars are so good she is keeping me on 15 mls of Actos!

Yay! I don't have to go back for 3 months.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Waxwing (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome news! Yay for you! :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys - apparently someone here on Dims has their panties in a bunch about my updates. Should I stop? I can go either way here. If my updates are tiresome - I'll stop.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 1, 2007)

Ignore them: you have friends here who want to know how you are.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2007)

TraciJo you have to do something with your yard. sheesh:doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Sandie!!

Keep the updates coming.... they're GOOD news!!


----------



## Aliena (Nov 1, 2007)

I love hearing how you're doing Sandie; please don't stop. 

And by the way, wooohooo on your great visit from the doc!


----------



## Risible (Nov 1, 2007)

We're glad to hear that you're doing well, Sandie. Very good news, indeed!


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 1, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey guys - apparently someone here on Dims has their panties in a bunch about my updates. Should I stop? I can go either way here. If my updates are tiresome - I'll stop.



To quote an old Ricky nelson tune:

"You see, you can't please everyone, so you've got to please yourself"


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much!! I love you guys!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 1, 2007)

The only thing I might suggest is starting your own thread to keep all of your news in one place.

Beyond that, I see no reason why you can't keep people apprised.


----------



## MLadyJ (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree with all that have posted here..congrats on your weight loss and keep those up dates coming.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 2, 2007)

It sounds like you're adjusting really well to your diagnosis and new lifestyle  I'm very happy for you


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock on Sandie!!!!!!! I'm glad you are doing well! Make a thread, or keep this one and just use it for updates I like knowing that you are alright Glad to hear you are doing fantastic!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks again! I will keep my updates here. We are gonna be busy for the next couple of months but I will post when I can.

Love you guys! :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2007)

Update:

I am now on thyroid meds. But I am actually glad. I have been trying to get a doc to put me on meds for that for years. 

I'm feeling good. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Update:
> 
> I am now on thyroid meds. But I am actually glad. I have been trying to get a doc to put me on meds for that for years.
> 
> I'm feeling good. Thanks for reading.




YAY! Sandie...sounds like you have had a major health over haul....now lets hope this gets your motor running like bran new again I'm happy that you are getting so much assistance. Go you!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey guys - apparently someone here on Dims has their panties in a bunch about my updates. Should I stop? I can go either way here. If my updates are tiresome - I'll stop.



What, so you can't post updates about your health, on the health board?
Of course you can Sandie, that is what it is for. I am glad you are doing so well.

Meanwhile I will add my health update for good measure. I just spent three days in hospital with the drip in my arm being pumped full of Methyl Prednisolone, which is a drug used to treat MS relapses.
I am home now and feeling better.

Keep up the good work Sandie.

Shosh


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sandie:
Congrats on your progress and let us know on your updates. The best thing is that you are making progress and adjusting to this change which is awesome. 
*


*Susannah:
Great that you are better. Now are these treatments considered a 0ne time visit or something that you have to do every three months? Get well and glad that you are home. 
HUGS
*


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> *Sandie:
> Congrats on your progress and let us know on your updates. The best thing is that you are making progress and adjusting to this change which is awesome.
> *
> 
> ...




Hi cookie. I was actually overdue for treatment according to my neurologist. I should probably be having this treatment at least twice a year, but I am a bad patient and I just ignore it until I fall down in a heap as I just did. I was a physical and emotional wreck. I think I will start to listen to my doctor a bit more.
Hope you are well angel.
Susannah


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> What, so you can't post updates about your health, on the health board?
> Of course you can Sandie, that is what it is for. I am glad you are doing so well.
> 
> Meanwhile I will add my health update for good measure. I just spent three days in hospital with the drip in my arm being pumped full of Methyl Prednisolone, which is a drug used to treat MS relapses.
> ...



Susannah--Good to hear you're feeling better. MS sucks but you sound like a real trooper.

L.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Susannah--Good to hear you're feeling better. MS sucks but you sound like a real trooper.
> 
> L.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Thanks mate.



Susannah -- I'm glad you are OK - however:


START YOUR OWN THREAD!!!!!


LOL


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Susannah -- I'm glad you are OK - however:
> 
> 
> START YOUR OWN THREAD!!!!!
> ...



No worries.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi cookie. I was actually overdue for treatment according to my neurologist. I should probably be having this treatment at least twice a year, but I am a bad patient and I just ignore it until I fall down in a heap as I just did. I was a physical and emotional wreck. I think I will start to listen to my doctor a bit more.
> Hope you are well angel.
> Susannah



Shosh, I'm the same way. I'm supposed to have yearly CT's and see my pulmonologist. But do I? Nope. Most of the time I feel so great that I don't need to go. I think that following up -- for every chronic disease and this includes diabetes -- is sometimes the hardest thing. Most people I notice are really good at the initial compliance and stuff. It's the long term, day in and day out year after year thing that becomes such a drag and is hard to do.

Any of us with chronic illness -- whether it's diabetes, asthma, autoimmune disease, whatever -- needs to have good follow up care. But yeah, it's not always easy or even feasible, depending on one's insurance and/or money issues.


----------



## Emma (Nov 12, 2007)

Na we wanna hear how you are. 

Is it the same woman who seems to pop up in a few threads you post on with snarky comments? She really should grow up, she's a grown woman for gods sake.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Em. Even tho your post was removed - I saw it. And you're right! LOL

(((((((((((((((Em)))))))))))))))


You know what's interesting about the removal of Em's post? The more offensive - derailing and provoking post of the tumbleweed pic was left. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Emma (Nov 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thanks Em. Even tho your post was removed - I saw it. And you're right! LOL
> 
> (((((((((((((((Em)))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



I'm interested too. I didn't name any names. I enquired if it was the same person who is continually (and allowed to) post digs at you. I didn't name any names, or say anything offencive. 

How is it that that is removed but the offending post wasn't? 

As is, I understand that this is the health board and that it's a serious place where people should be allowed to come and voice (or update us about) their health concerns without being judged, snarked at or made fun of. So why is that post allowed to stay? I would 100% agree with my post being removed if the other had too because as I said this is the health board.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm interested too. I didn't name any names. I enquired if it was the same person who is continually (and allowed to) post digs at you. I didn't name any names, or say anything offencive.
> 
> How is it that that is removed but the offending post wasn't?
> 
> As is, I understand that this is the health board and that it's a serious place where people should be allowed to come and voice (or update us about) their health concerns without being judged, snarked at or made fun of. So why is that post allowed to stay? I would 100% agree with my post being removed if the other had too because as I said this is the health board.



I thought that that offending tumbleweed post was very mean spirited also. There was no need for it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2007)

'Tis a mystery to me ladies.  But not one I want to concern myself with. The sour grapes taste really sweet to me.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> 'Tis a mystery to me ladies.  But not one I want to concern myself with. The sour grapes taste really sweet to me.



Sandie, you really don't play the victim card very well at all.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sandie, you really don't play the victim card very well at all.




I wasn't. LOL You can't victimize me Traci I don't give you that much power.

Once again - stop stalking me and deliberately provoking me.

Have a nice day.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I wasn't. LOL You can't victimize me Traci I don't give you that much power.
> 
> Once again - stop stalking me and deliberately provoking me.
> 
> Have a nice day.



But Sandie, you're so much fun to stalk. I :wubu: you, really I do


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL - not on your life - you aren't worth it. LOL

But I did report you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> LOL - not on your life - you aren't worth it. LOL
> 
> But I did report you.



For what? Loving on you? If love is a crime, then shackle me, Jeeves.


----------



## Emma (Nov 13, 2007)

Really TraciJo, I can't see what your problem is? Just leave it.


----------



## Jes (Nov 13, 2007)

why is it that people, all Dims people, who can't stand one another don't just put one another on ignore? 

Everyone here that I can't stand? on ignore. Sadly, when other people quote those people, I still end up spattered by shit, but less directly than if I'd had to take the brunt of it in the face. 

You don't like one another. We get it. Jesus christ do we ever get it. I get it. You get it. Vegetable lasagne gets it. How many times do you have to say: lalala can't hear you! before even you get embarrassed? 

I've often said that in some ways, Dims is like high school, with ashtrays. But I might have to scale that back--I don't think you can smoke in grade school.

Do yourselves and everyone else a favor--there's a special place where you can both win, you can both be right, you can both have the last word! And that place is in the Magical Land of Ignore! I live there part of the year now, and it's a very happy, peaceful place where I very rarely embarrass myself.

This applies to anyone who does the endless one-upping, last-wording that has really taken over lately. Even myself when I've done it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2007)

Jes - this has already been handled. Now can all the drama in MY health thread stop??????????????

Jesus I'm sick of it already.







Jes said:


> why is it that people, all Dims people, who can't stand one another don't just put one another on ignore?
> 
> Everyone here that I can't stand? on ignore. Sadly, when other people quote those people, I still end up spattered by shit, but less directly than if I'd had to take the brunt of it in the face.
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> why is it that people, all Dims people, who can't stand one another don't just put one another on ignore?
> 
> Everyone here that I can't stand? on ignore. Sadly, when other people quote those people, I still end up spattered by shit, but less directly than if I'd had to take the brunt of it in the face.
> 
> ...



Crickets were chirping, tumbleweed forming ... and now this. Tell me, Jes ... what was your purpose for writing this? To ... uh ... calm things down? Or to get your own sly digs in? Coz I have to admit, I'm a bit confused. Or maybe not. OK, definitely not.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> TraciJo you have to do something with your yard. sheesh:doh:



Sandie, I wanted to point out this post. I think this is great! Sometimes it's really good practice to not let yourself be provoked, and in the end, will lessen the drama. You took it, made a joke, moved on. (not making any judgements that you should "take" insults, I disagree with the post you responded to).

I've seen you react very strongly to much smaller insinuations, but this time you didn't. yay! I'm proud of you. 

P.S. I'll keep this in mind next time I want to fly off the handle.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm going to say this again and then I'm done.

Take arguments and drama OUT of this thread. I'm sick of it.

And thank you Avtivist Fat Girl. Welbutrin is a wonder drug!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Sandie I take Wellbutrin too. How has it worked for you? I took Lexapro for a year and a half, then my Dr. switched me to Wellbutrin in hopes of triggering weight loss (LOL!). I did lose a bit, but nothing major. Outside of that it's been great. I was afraid of having a major personality difference, but that hasn't been the case. I'm still me, I just don't have the extreme highs and lows...everything is just more manageable.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hey Sandie I take Wellbutrin too. How has it worked for you? I took Lexapro for a year and a half, then my Dr. switched me to Wellbutrin in hopes of triggering weight loss (LOL!). I did lose a bit, but nothing major. Outside of that it's been great. I was afraid of having a major personality difference, but that hasn't been the case. I'm still me, I just don't have the extreme highs and lows...everything is just more manageable.




I've been on it for a couple of months and I'm feeling great.

Good luck


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your support. ButI have decided to keep my health issues to myself from now on.

I'm just tired of having to defend everything I post.

Again thanks.:wubu:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hey Sandie I take Wellbutrin too. How has it worked for you? I took Lexapro for a year and a half, then my Dr. switched me to Wellbutrin in hopes of triggering weight loss (LOL!). I did lose a bit, but nothing major. Outside of that it's been great. I was afraid of having a major personality difference, but that hasn't been the case. I'm still me, I just don't have the extreme highs and lows...everything is just more manageable.



I'm not Sandie but I take it and I really like it. I haven't noticed any side effects; I had horrible ones on Zoloft (the not sleeping, the sexual dysfunction -- all were awful) and was worried about that, too. For me it's been great to help me even out my moods given all the stress I've been under. Sometimes things would just get overwhelming but now I can handle them better and feel more upbeat. I agree with you, "manageable" is an excellent way to put it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 17, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm not Sandie but I take it and I really like it. I haven't noticed any side effects; I had horrible ones on Zoloft (the not sleeping, the sexual dysfunction -- all were awful) and was worried about that, too. For me it's been great to help me even out my moods given all the stress I've been under. Sometimes things would just get overwhelming but now I can handle them better and feel more upbeat. I agree with you, "manageable" is an excellent way to put it.



I had terrible side effects on Wellbutrin. I need an anti depressant but taking Wellbutrin scared the socks off of me as far as meds go. What didn't you like about Zoloft? My aunt takes it and swears by it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 17, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I had terrible side effects on Wellbutrin. I need an anti depressant but taking Wellbutrin scared the socks off of me as far as meds go. What didn't you like about Zoloft? My aunt takes it and swears by it.



Funny how we're all so different, isn't it? On Zoloft, I did do better mood-wise, which is good 'cause I was in the deepest depression of my life. However, I absolutely could NOT sleep, and I couldn't respond sexually at all. So while I felt more interested -- emotionally -- in sex, my body couldn't respond. Between that and the sleep, it suuuucked. 

I'm convinced that there is just so much we don't know about brain chemistry and I feel a little worried that we "tinker" with it so much. Seeing everyone's so different responses to the same drug just really brings home to me what we don't know. I'm hoping someday we'll be able to measure those neurotransmitters effectively so we can truly see who's deficient in what and what they need to get better. Right now, all we have are (admittedly well) educated guesses.


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2007)

i think i need zoloft.

or welbutrin.

or whichever one takes away sex drive for me. ha. 

this aging thing really is in-te-res-ting.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2007)

Unfortuantely, all medications works differently in everyone...that is why the drug companies make so much money because you need so many different drugs to treat the same thing. Any of the anti-depressives or anti-psychotic drugs are more or less a trial and error. What works for one person, may not work the same for another person. The other problem with this category of medication is that once a patient takes it for a while it has the potential to stop working, especially the anti-psychotic medications. But there are a lot of people who would not be able to function if they did not take medication and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree, maria. And welcome.


----------



## GenericGeek (Nov 20, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I had terrible side effects on Wellbutrin. I need an anti depressant but taking Wellbutrin scared the socks off of me as far as meds go. What didn't you like about Zoloft? My aunt takes it and swears by it.



I've been taking Wellbutrin for some years now. At first, it made me irritable as all hell, but it *did *lift my mood & improve my energy level dramatically. (It also made me a lot more assertive, maybe a bit _too _assertive at times.) After awhile, the crankiness subsided, but it was still an effective antidepressant. 

But, "nothing is forever", so now it's time to find something _*else *_that works. I got started on Lexapro after a *deep *funk set in a week ago, but will have to change to something else, if the side effects don't subside soon. 

What's worse than lack of interest in sex? Well, *all *of the SSRIs (Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil, Lexapro...) can interfere with your ability to reach orgasm -- so, while you can get *started *just fine, you can't finish. Most guys are used to having the opposite problem, so this is fun for a little while, but gets old _very _quickly indeed!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 20, 2007)

GenericGeek said:


> I've been taking Wellbutrin for some years now. At first, it made me irritable as all hell, but it *did *lift my mood & improve my energy level dramatically. (It also made me a lot more assertive, maybe a bit _too _assertive at times.) After awhile, the crankiness subsided, but it was still an effective antidepressant.
> 
> But, "nothing is forever", so now it's time to find something _*else *_that works. I got started on Lexapro after a *deep *funk set in a week ago, but will have to change to something else, if the side effects don't subside soon.
> 
> What's worse than lack of interest in sex? Well, *all *of the SSRIs (Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil, Lexapro...) can interfere with your ability to reach orgasm -- so, while you can get *started *just fine, you can't finish. Most guys are used to having the opposite problem, so this is fun for a little while, but gets old _very _quickly indeed!



Welbutrin actually made me a *tad *suicidal....and I say tad jokingly.

As far as sex drive. That would suck. I'm nearing 30 and well, we all know what that means! I want sex loads...and I'm a lucky girl in that I can have multiple orgasms both clitorally and vaginally.  I would cry if I could arrive home for even one.  

However, I would rather be orgasmless and alive than not alive. Just need to find something that works without making the issues I already have, worse.


----------



## Jes (Nov 20, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> As far as sex drive. That would suck. I'm nearing 30 and well, we all know what that means! I want sex loads...and I'm a lucky girl in that I can have multiple orgasms both clitorally and vaginally. I would cry if I could arrive home for even one.



Hey! maybe you've had your fair share and that's all you get in life?!

signed,
can't have them vaginally.

hahahaha.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 20, 2007)

GenericGeek said:


> Well, *all *of the SSRIs (Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil, Lexapro...) can interfere with your ability to reach orgasm -- so, while you can get *started *just fine, you can't finish. Most guys are used to having the opposite problem, so this is fun for a little while, but gets old _very _quickly indeed!



And this is a bad thing ... how? 

I have been taking a low dose of Wellbutrin for nearly 5 years. I love it. It is one of the very few anti-depressants that doesn't have an effect on my appetite (FOOD hunger). I don't take it for depression, though ... more for generalized anxiety. I notice that when I'm not taking it, I tend to fret a LOT more over minor details. My doctor has been telling me for years that there are better drugs out there for my particular need, but I (somewhat nicely) tell him to stuff it. It works for me.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 20, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> And this is a bad thing ... how?
> 
> I have been taking a low dose of Wellbutrin for nearly 5 years. I love it. It is one of the very few anti-depressants that doesn't have an effect on my appetite (FOOD hunger). I don't take it for depression, though ... more for generalized anxiety. I notice that when I'm not taking it, I tend to fret a LOT more over minor details. My doctor has been telling me for years that there are better drugs out there for my particular need, but I (somewhat nicely) tell him to stuff it. It works for me.



That's good that you tell him to stuff it! If it ain't broke, don't tinker with it!


----------

